# Kicken Ash Again?????



## hautions11 (Dec 9, 2006)

OK, Oldsaw you are not allowed to be mad. I heard a chipper running this AM and wandered around the neighborhood until I found the source. Neighbor directly behind me, 2 big 28" ash trees in the front yard of the house. I had met the tree service guy before and he has left me firewood. Saves him gas and dumping fees. After a short conversation, he jumped in the car so I could show him where I wanted them dumped. A conversation about milling ensued when he saw my stickered ash. He has saved logs and called in a band mill, but usually he only has a couple of logs. (sounds familiar) He has a couple of 088's ( drool) and I showed him my set-up. The end of the story is he is bringing me 2 trunks 28" by 24' cut in to 8' lengths. He is gone for the day, but he is bringing his picker and truck so he can deposit the logs in my yard. I will paint the ends immediately and post some pics when he brings them. My lucky day. He had promised some of the wood to someone for firewood, but he told them they could not have the trunks. Way Cool!


----------



## dustytools (Dec 9, 2006)

You lucky DOG!


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 10, 2006)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy, IMHO. Congrats. Don't you love it when things work out...

Mark


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 10, 2006)

Want some pictures here....

Mark


----------



## hautions11 (Dec 10, 2006)

I took some yesterday, but my card messed up. It is dark now. Maybe the guy will bring them over on Monday.


----------



## hautions11 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Ash*

I was traveling today but my ash logs showed up! 5 nice looking logs. 3 of them look perfect. They are all 8' 6" long and vary in diameter. Here is the first one that is exactly 36" dia.







Here is an overall of most of the pile. The large one on the lower right is the 36. The two larger ones on the left are 24"+ with a nice 20" diameter piece on the top. 







In the back is a20" diameter piece that they hung up on a small tree in the yard. 






They cut them all today, so i am going to try to break out some latex and slop some on all the ends. I tought I was done milling for a bit, but I guess not. Looks like fun!


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 11, 2006)

*Sweet ash*

Gentlemen start your engines. Varooom!!!!


----------



## dustytools (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome logs Hautions! Cant wait to see the milling pics. Im still waiting for our site contractor to remove those two large pin oaks. Site work is way behind schedule right now so it may be a little longer than I expected. Damn weather.


----------



## hautions11 (Dec 11, 2006)

I was in Cinci today as a matter of fact. Didn't see the trees though. PM me and i will tell you an idea that Casey and Oldsaw had.


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 11, 2006)

hautions11 said:


> I was in Cinci today as a matter of fact. Didn't see the trees though. PM me and i will tell you an idea that Casey and Oldsaw had.



Casey is the guilty party...I'm just an accomplise.

Mark


----------



## hautions11 (Dec 11, 2006)

Instigator I believe!


----------



## hautions11 (Dec 11, 2006)

I did get all the logs painted even in the rain. I did tape measure the logs. 2 34" and two 22" and a 20" We'll see if I can get the paint to dry.


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are some top notch logs there hautions, look forward to seeing the insides. 
Any specific plans for it yet?

The pile of oaks I'm finishing up was similiar in size, but due to lack of equipment/knowledge it went to firewood, save for a 33"x78" redoak, but the landowner has given the green light on one more nice one, and Dean has set me up with the eq., and AS with the knowledge, so no excuses anymore.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 12, 2006)

oldsaw said:


> Casey is the guilty party...I'm just an accomplise.
> 
> Mark



Im pretty sure Im the accomplice in this scenario.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 12, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> Im pretty sure Im the accomplice in this scenario.:hmm3grin2orange:



Heck, I just noticed that I can't spell when I type fast. 

Can I plead the "5th" on this one?

Mark


----------



## hautions11 (Dec 12, 2006)

That's OK Oldsaw, I can't spell when I type slow. I painted my log ends, but it is raining so hard today, that it probably washed it all off.

Wdchuck, the ash is slated for an entertainment center. I have a rough sketch, but it is a PDF and photobucket does not like it. Don't laugh at my drawing either, I am only an engineer.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=41505&stc=1&d=1165933933






This link looks like it works. I drew this on a plane a couple of weeks ago. It has top to bottom sliding doors that cover the TV in the center when not in use. When the TV is on they slide out to cover the shelve area.


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 12, 2006)

hautions11 said:


> That's OK Oldsaw, I can't spell when I type slow. I painted my log ends, but it is raining so hard today, that it probably washed it all off.
> Wdchuck, the ash is slated for an entertainment center. I have a rough sketch, but it is a PDF and photobucket does not like it. Don't laugh at my drawing either, I am only an engineer.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=41505&stc=1&d=1165933933
> 
> ...



What may work is just adding " .jpg " to the filename. 
like cabinet.pdf.jpg. then folks jsut rename to pdf and viola, 
nice straight forward design. i'm a CADD drafter/designer. we call this napkin-cad  oughtta see MY hand sketches, LOL!


----------



## hautions11 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes that works Tribal. The thing I like about that cabinet is the slight curve that runs across the entire front. The doors will have that same curviture built in to them. I am not sure whether i will build them straight and try to bend them, or cut all the glue joints at a slight angel and glue-up the curve across the door. It should be fun.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Dec 12, 2006)

hautions11 said:


> Yes that works Tribal. The thing I like about that cabinet is the slight curve that tuns across the entire front. The doors will have that same curviture built in to them. I am not sure whether i will build them straight and try to bend them, or cut all the gloe joints at a slight angel and glue-up the curve across the door. It should be fun.




I'm not an expert at reading blue prints,and it would depend on how tight the radius was, but could you cut the boards at the correct arc on the mill? Just a thought from left field.


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 12, 2006)

hautions11 said:


> Yes that works Tribal. The thing I like about that cabinet is the slight curve that tuns across the entire front. The doors will have that same curviture built in to them. I am not sure whether i will build them straight and try to bend them, or cut all the gloe joints at a slight angel and glue-up the curve across the door. It should be fun.




Wiggle wood is what your looking for. If you don't know of it, google it. It's a plywood that is made to bend. Drawing looks good to me.


----------



## hautions11 (Dec 12, 2006)

Smokin. it needs to be really precise to slide on rails etc. Have to plane it as well.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Dec 12, 2006)

hautions11 said:


> Smokin. it needs to be really precise to slide on rails etc. Have to plane it as well.



Gotcha. Sounds like it will be quite a nice project.


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 12, 2006)

Great use, will showcase your work and the tv, books, etc.
You're going to have some photos of where the EC came from right, with the mill in action?


----------



## hautions11 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yea I think it will be one like this.


----------



## dustytools (Dec 13, 2006)

Just wanted to make sure that you got the PM that I sent you Hautions.


----------

